# Lamr Odom..is he worth it!?



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

I feel like I should say from the get go that am not a LO hatter - I actually love the guys game. Having said that, for what his giving the Lakers (currently 13.3 ppg and 9.30rpg per NBA.COM) is he worth the $13mil the Lakers are paying this year!?

Second highest paid player on the team and his, with a healthy Bynum, the 3rd choice on offence. To make things worse, with the emergence of Drew, he is now even more reluctant to step-up! 

Hate to say it, but his starting to remind me a little of Larry Hughes of the Cavs who does next to nothing for them yet his getting paid mils. Am starting to think that we should have held on to Caron Butler and shipped LO. 

Anyone feel the same?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Absolutely not. In my opinion, his value right now is in the range of a $9M/yr contract.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

nah. I think Odom is a perfect 3rd option for this team. he does all the little things except score. Its hard to find someone like that. If Bynum can become the consistent 20+ ppg scorer we need then Odom can fall back into the 3rd banana role hes better suited to play. Although i do feel that he is overpaid a bit.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

the problem isn't Odom's contract, it is the combo of Vlad/Walton contracts

Odom is a solid third option as long as you don't need him to score.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

what we need to do is dump walton and Vlad, then resign Ariza and Bynum long-term.

Build around Kobe/Bynum/Ariza/Odom/Critt/Farmer
With the rest of the team you just fill it out with role playings vets that can play a resemblance of defense and players on their rookie contracts


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> the problem isn't Odom's contract, it is the combo of Vlad/Walton contracts
> 
> Odom is a solid third option as long as you don't need him to score.


So, you saying that £13mil is a good price for a third option? To put things into perspective, Manu of spurs will get only $9mil this year. 

Vlad and Walton, for what they are - role players- I think they do their job well. LO is billed as the second option to Kobe and is paid for it. The bottom line is his not doing what his getting paid for. For 9 or 8 mil, yes. Not for 13mil.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

KennethTo said:


> the problem isn't Odom's contract, it is the combo of Vlad/Walton contracts
> 
> Odom is a solid third option as long as you don't *need him to score*.


Or defend.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Funny how our current leading rebounder "does nothing for the team."

In that case Kobe does nothing for the team.

And Odom isn't a bad defender, are you really watching him play?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

overpaid? yes. He's not a max player, but he is very important to this team. He and Drew are our only consistant rebounders, plus he keeps the ball moving and, occasionally, will drop 20+ points. I do think a pay-cut is in order when his contract comes up next summer, though.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

It is frustrating to watch him play...He just seems like he should be doing so much more. He is one of my greater dissapointments even though he is a very good player.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Funny how our current leading rebounder "does nothing for the team."
> 
> In that case Kobe does nothing for the team.
> 
> And Odom isn't a bad defender, are you really watching him play?


he's not a bad defender, he's about average. nothing to really talk about.

the only consistent thing he does is rebound. 

can't speak for other people, but im not saying he's doing nothing. he's just not doing "enough" for the team.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I am disappointed in his "passive" attitude towards scoring. The guy can score...when he wants to. He should be a 20/10 player, without question. Since he chooses not to be...I think he is over-paid.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Problem with LO is that he has no identity on the offensive end,its like he's a garbage man when it comes to scoring. He really has no trademark move. Its like if he gets the ball, he'll shoot not because its the best move rather than he just has to, because his due for a shot. Just no rhythm or flow. Ive seen him on the post and he's not as effective as he used to be, like 2 years ago. When he drives, its either a charge or he misses a layup, same thing on fastbreak opportunities. He lost his ability to hit a decent percentage beyond the arc and lately his midrange is streaky as hell. 



Lamar is one of those players that gives you points but if you pause and reflect, you would'nt really remember how he made it happen. 



Right now, LA just have to face the fact that he's a fourth option offensively, when everything is going right you go First with Kobe, Second to Bynum,Third to Fisher and then Odom. 


Other than that, if you look past scoring for his team, he does other things particularly well. You gotta love him for his effort to clean the glass and you can count on him to to make that extra pass. So yeah, he's not worth 13 mil per. His salary should be around 7-9 million range per annum.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> nah. I think Odom is a perfect 3rd option for this team. he does all the little things except score. Its hard to find someone like that. If Bynum can become the consistent 20+ ppg scorer we need then Odom can fall back into the 3rd banana role hes better suited to play. Although i do feel that he is overpaid a bit.


 you sir disserve a hug. i would give you rep but i have no idea how to do that. he is not overpaid. he is like the guy that will smoke wiht the smokers party with the partiers go hiking with hikers


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Problem with LO is that he has no identity on the offensive end,its like he's a garbage man when it comes to scoring. He really has no trademark move. Its like if he gets the ball, he'll shoot not because its the best move rather than he just has to, because his due for a shot. Just no rhythm or flow. Ive seen him on the post and he's not as effective as he used to be, like 2 years ago. When he drives, its either a charge or he misses a layup, same thing on fastbreak opportunities. He lost his ability to hit a decent percentage beyond the arc and lately his midrange is streaky as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely perfect description. Even when Odom supposedly has it together, he's still operating with no flow. It's almost like he never graduated from the style of basketball you play at recess.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

that's what i've been saying! 

some of his shots just seem passively aggressively forced, not because they are good ones. he doesn't really command a double team either.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

LO is a big SF. He should be a mismatch nightmare for most teams in the L. For eg, last time we played the spurs he was being gurded by M.finley! There is no way Finley should be able to contain LO without help. 

Ok you can say that PJax didn't call his number - that said, if he got himself into the post am sure someone will throw him the ball. 

I agree is doing a great job on the boards, but his capable of so much more..his just too frustrating to watch!


----------

